# Teich im Winter??



## Psycho-21 (6. Okt. 2009)

Hi ich hab da ein kleines Problem und zwar hatte ich letzten winter 2 Eisfreihalter auf dem Teich doch leider hat das nichts genützt hatte trotzdem eine durchgehende Eisschicht von ca 30cm und es musste auch einige Kois ihr leben lassen.Diesen winter soll das nicht mehr passieren deswegen beschäftige ich mich schon als mit der Frage wie ich das Problem in den griff bekommen hab mir schon überlegt ob ich den Bachlauf weiter laufen lasse??nur das problem ist wenn ich die pumpe dann höher hänge friert die mir doch auch ein oder?Wie macht ihr denn das?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Hallo,
Bachlauf ist ganz schlecht, 
dadurch kühlst du das Wasser noch mehr runter. Versuch einfach irgendwie freizuhalten. Wie sicht es denn mit einem Luftsprudler im Flachbereich aus ? Kannst du den Teich abdecken damit er nicht zufrieren kann ?


----------



## Psycho-21 (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Hi das mit dem runterkühlen da hab ich auch dran gedacht deswegen wollte ich ja die pumpe so weit wie möglich hochhängen einen Sprudler hätte ich noch eine der für ein 360L Aqarium ist macht schon reichlich lufblasen und man kann da auch 2 steine dran anschliesem der würde dann gehen oder?Wie denn abdecken und mit was?


----------



## Olli.P (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Hi Benny,

beim Abdecken gibbet mehrere Möglichkeiten:

Doppelstegplatten, PE-Bälle, Styrodurplatten, ...........
was gibts noch 

Bei den Styrodurplatten sollte jedoch ein Lichtfenster mit eingebaut werden....


----------



## Psycho-21 (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Hi Styrodurplatten?das würde gehen da mein Vater auf dem Bau arbeitet und welche besorgen könnte die wären dann 5cm dick.Damit soll ich dann den ganzen Teich abdecken Sprich die Platten auf das wasser legen??wie groß sollte denn dann das Festern sein?Und das hält auch bei -20grad den Teich eisfrei?


----------



## Olli.P (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Hi Benny,

ob das funzt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weil ich selbst noch keine Abdeckung habe..... 

Ich hoffe das sich da der ein oder andere noch zu äußern wird. 

Evtl. ist bei einer solchen Abdeckung dann eine Teichheizung eher rentabel. 
Aber wie gesagt, da hab ich keine Erfahrungswerte......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Also ohne jetzt Werbung für andere Foren zu machen

Teichabdeckungen

Aber hier gibt es ein paar Ideen für Teichabdeckungen. Ich bin ja auc h noch auf der Suche und schaue da auch immer mal wieder rein


----------



## Psycho-21 (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Ich glaube ich werde das mit den Styrodur platten machen zumal ich sie ja umsonnst bekommendann lass ich einfach ein Loch offen von ca 60x80 hänge dann darein noch den Sprudler und decke evtl das loch dann noch mit Plexiglas ab.aber hoffe das sich noch jemand meldet der erfahrung damit hat


----------



## herbi (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Servus Benny,..

ich decke heuer auch das erste mal meinen Teich mit Perimeter Duo ab(die Platten werden mit Latten Windsicher gemacht),....dabei achte ich drauf das mind. 1/3 der Platten ein Fenster bekommen,...!
Doppelstegplatten mach ich da rein in die Isolierung,....!

Ebenfalls wird eine "Sichtlucke" aus HT-Rohren ihren Zweck erfüllen,....! Dadurch können auch evtl. auftretende Gase entweichen,....!

Zusätzlich wird ab morgen noch ein 3 KW Teichheizer installiert um die Wassertemp. auf 5°C (Kaltüberwinterung) zu gewährleisten,....!

Fotos/Anregungen findest du im oben genannten Forum zu genüge,...oder hier bei uns,...!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen,...

In der Suchfunktion


----------



## Psycho-21 (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Hi naja ein Teichheizer werd ich denke nicht haben aber das mit den Platten schon allso mach ich in jeden sagen wir mal 3te Platte ein sichtfenster rein??Wie groß soll das denn sein?


----------



## herbi (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Servus Benny,...



> Wie groß soll das denn sein?



so groß wie möglich,....würde ich sagen,.....!

Ich lasse 5cm Rand ,....!


----------



## Psycho-21 (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

ok diese doppelstegplatten habe wir sogar noch in der Gartenhütte rumliegen und wie befestige ich die? kleben??


----------



## herbi (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Servus Benny,...

in die Styrodurplatten fräst/schneidest ein eckiges Loch,...am besten mit Falz und klebst dort die Stegplatten rein,...!
Das geht sehr gut mit Inotec o.Ä.


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

hi

so


----------



## Psycho-21 (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Winter??*

Dann werd ich mich die Tage mal dran machen und sowas mal bauen


----------

